# Best 42 and 46 inch TRUE LED TV



## khmadhu (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi.

One of my friend is buying new LED TV. He is looking for 42'' or 46'' Display.

budget will be around 1 lakh(can be extended little)  and he is planning to buy   in next 2 weeks

So please suggest both 42'' and 46''  True LED TV. 
Requiement
1)must have USB ports which can play  most formats
2)HDMI(1080p),composite,DVI connections.
3)with IPS panel if possible or  good viewing angle
4)ethernet port if possible
5)must have superior picture quality(high contrast ratio)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can add 10k and get samsung 3d led tv.. ua40c7000 model


----------



## coolgame (Apr 13, 2011)

^^that tv has gone down to 83k.get the sony bravia 46ex720(3d) for around 1.2lac.superb picture quality


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2011)

Are there any 42" available..? Mostly 40 then right to 46. I hardly saw 42. LG has a 42 but the screen panel is actually 40". Picked up the 40EX52 Bravia.


----------



## srpati10 (May 8, 2011)

@asingh
How is the performance of Sony Bravia 40Ex520 and what is the cost of it ? i am also planning to purchase a 40/42" led tv. I have narowed down on Sony,Samsung & LG. What is your experience with new Bravia ? How it is compared with models from Samsung & LG. Please suggest.


----------



## coolgame (May 8, 2011)

42" are only available on LG.


----------

